# fuzzy algae on HC Cuba carpet



## arunk (Jun 6, 2017)

I am at my wits end with the fuzzy algae growing on my cuba carpet. Tank size 12 inches cube. Total ADA setup, including substrate, fertilizers, lights etc. Lights on for 9 hours a day with pressurized CO2, drop checker always in yellowish green. 5 amano shrimps and 5 neon tetras. 12 anubias nana petite and a bunch of mini bolbitis. The fuzzy algae first started growing on the glass and within few days has enveloped the lower area of the cuba carpet. Any suggestions and ideas on how to eradicate and control this will be most gratefully accepted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

How old is the setup? If you've been running light for 9 hours from the getgo that's too much, it's even worse if the setup isn't heavily planted.


----------

